# Px4 9mm Compact Questions



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

Does anyone know what is the purpose of the flimsy plastic that is attached to the Assembly Block that rotates the barrel? My full size Px4 9mm has no such plastic assembly. Does this plastic break off after a while? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.handgunforum.net/beretta...compact-plastic-cover-over-recoil-spring.html

I've answered this question in the above link a while back. Have no worries. With the PX4's unique rotating barrel lockup and the compact having tighter tolerances the assembly ensures that the recoil rod assembly is encased from underneath. I've had mine since about 2010 with thousands of flawless rounds down range if that tells you anything. It may seem flimsy at first impression, but I assure you it's not. It's a Beretta designed pistol and a fine and extremely durable one at that, trust me.


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

denner said:


> http://www.handgunforum.net/beretta...compact-plastic-cover-over-recoil-spring.html
> 
> I've answered this question in the above link a while back. Have no worries. With the PX4's unique rotating barrel lockup and the compact having tighter tolerances the assembly ensures that the recoil rod assembly is encased from underneath. I've had mine since about 2010 with thousands of flawless rounds down range if that tells you anything. It may seem flimsy at first impression, but I assure you it's not. It's a Beretta designed pistol and a fine and extremely durable one at that, trust me.


Thanks for the post Denner. I feel relieved.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

HandgunsAreGreat said:


> Thanks for the post Denner. I feel relieved.


:smt023


----------

